# ENDED-WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - 09/14/2016 - Pic by madelynmccabe



## Support

_
WINNER ANNOUNCED HERE_​_
Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:_
_


 

If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.
_​


----------



## Baymule

Is that ALL??


----------



## Southern by choice

Goat on Left- Nooooooooooooo don't eat it!
Goat on right-Ummm ... that's not my usual food.


----------



## Genipher

Two for me and one for you...


----------



## micah wotring

"What's up there bro? Is it good?"
"I dunno man. It looks poisonous to me. You'd better not eat any."


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

OK, Let me know how this finger tattoo feels!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

(In my best Peggy Lee voice)   "If that's all there is my friend, I'll just keep dancing..."


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is this a 'Taste Test'?....Mom you are such a Prankster....LOL!!.....now Where's the Bag??


----------



## WantonWoodsman

I dunno who dropped those.....but it sure as heck wasn't me!


----------



## Horselover

I bet we could get them if we bite her hard enough.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So, this is that thing called a "diet".


----------



## DutchBunny03

Stupid human!! You thought you could give all the food to Billy but I will take my revenge out upon your finger!Nom nom nom.


----------



## Support

frustratedearthmother said:


> So, this is that thing called a "diet".



Congratulations @frustratedearthmother . You got the winning caption!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Congrats @frustratedearthmother!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thanks!


----------



## micah wotring

Haha, that's a good one @frustratedearthmother ! XD XD


----------



## micah wotring

(Oh, and congrats!)


----------

